
Now is the Time to Cash in on Your Passion by Gary Vaynerchuk - fogus
http://carsonified.com/blog/web-apps/now-is-the-time-to-cash-in-on-your-passion-by-gary-vaynerchuk/
======
workhorse
Short and to the point. I really enjoy his enthusiasm.

